# Loading ethernet driver

## hessczoo

Hi,

I recently installed my gentoo server, all is working finally! :p however my network card uses the e1000 module. How can I make this module load at startup? It is annoying everytime having to go into KVM and using modprobe. I have read a few things about /etc/modules.autoload.d/ , but I haven't found that to work. What is the best way to do this? Perhaps I just didn't fo the modules.autoload.d right?

----------

## keenblade

You put modules you want to load at startup in /etc/conf.d/modules. Put this in that file:

```

modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} e1000"

module_e1000_args_2_6=""

```

----------

## hessczoo

Ahh thanks! Just little kinks to work out in my configuration but that is why I love Gentoo. I was actually looking through there and seen that just before I refreshed to see your post =)

----------

## Hu

The e1000 driver should work fine when built in.  Is there a reason you compiled it as a module?

----------

## hessczoo

Well I used genkernel and thats the way its been. I tried the adding it to the conf.d Still doesn't work. Here is the contents of my conf.d:

```
# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

modules="e1000"

# You can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Give the modules some arguments if needed, per version if necessary.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="tun"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.

#modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} e1000"

#module_e1000_args_2_6=""

```

----------

## keenblade

 *hessczoo wrote:*   

> Well I used genkernel and thats the way its been. I tried the adding it to the conf.d Still doesn't work. Here is the contents of my conf.d:
> 
> ```
> 
> #modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} e1000"
> ...

 

Remove the comment character "#" from the lines. It must be like this:

```

modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} e1000"

module_e1000_args_2_6=""

```

----------

